# Free resource for gluten-free, low FODMAP diet



## GlutenFreedomProject (Apr 23, 2013)

http://www.glutenfreedomproject.com/learning/topics/5225

This free Website provides helpful menu-planning tools, recipes and product recommendations for managing a healthy, gluten-free, low FODMAP diet. It was created by registered dietitians, a naturopathic physician and health educators and has an extensive library of articles and videos to help people suffering from food allergies and intolerances. Please check it out and let us know if you find it helpful!


----------

